# Njord RDA by Morten Oen and AtomVapes



## SouthernCelt (18/4/18)

Hello all

Hope this will be available locally once it's released. It's the most interesting RDA I've seen in a long time, and I'm really keen to get hold of one.

http://atomvapes.com/atom_vapes?product_id=395


Watch the video here :

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/18)

Interesting RDA... have ordered one!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (18/4/18)

It looks gorgeous on the outside, need to watch the vid later to see what is happening inside!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SouthernCelt (18/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Interesting RDA... have ordered one!


I am very interested in getting one - I might just order one as well if it's not going to be available locally. It is scheduled for release on the 5th May.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (18/4/18)

SouthernCelt said:


> Hello all
> 
> Hope this will be available locally once it's released. It's the most interesting RDA I've seen in a long time, and I'm really keen to get hold of one.
> 
> ...



Very interesting!!


----------



## Stosta (18/4/18)

Oh but it looks nice on that Sandman Mech!!!

http://atomvapes.com/hardware/mechanical-devices/sandman-mech-mod-njord-rda-kit

Resin firing button, and a camo version as well...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SouthernCelt (18/4/18)

Stosta said:


> Oh but it looks nice on that Sandman Mech!!!
> 
> http://atomvapes.com/hardware/mechanical-devices/sandman-mech-mod-njord-rda-kit
> 
> Resin firing button, and a camo version as well...



The more I think about it, the more inclined I am to get the whole kit! I don't have a black ceracoted mech, and I've been looking for one for a while. Damn, I hate these itches....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Llew (18/4/18)

Also very keen on trying this one, especially knowing it's based on Oen's airflow and coil placement experiments. 

I've tried vertical coils before, mainly in the Aromamizer RTA with average results, but the Njord seems perfect for this. Great to see this type of innovation for an RDA, finally something significantly different from the rest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Steyn777 (18/4/18)

Now this should be a group buy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tai (18/4/18)

Im in for a group buy - whole kit

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/4/18)

Do I understand correctly that the airflow is fixed?

Pitty that it doesn't have a BF option 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Steyn777 (18/4/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Do I understand correctly that the airflow is fixed?
> 
> Pitty that it doesn't have a BF option
> 
> ...


@RenaldoRheeder this whole atty is designed and was designed because of Oen's extensive experiments on airflow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (18/4/18)

I have been using his method of wicking for a while now, tight. The tighter the better. It works, he's no fool.
I hope his RDA performs as expected too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## KZOR (18/4/18)

This is most certainly on my wishlist. 
It is the first atty with a vertical coil build with very little cotton in the way of upward airflow.
Cannot wait to play around with this one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Steyn777 (18/4/18)

Tai said:


> Im in for a group buy - whole kit


I am happy to administrate the Group Buy, just getting some info around it to make sure about the nitty grittys before I dive in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/4/18)

Steyn777 said:


> @RenaldoRheeder this whole atty is designed and was designed because of Oen's extensive experiments on airflow.



That much I get, but the amount of airflow is what I am concerned about. It is such a personal preference thing. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (18/4/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> That much I get, but the amount of airflow is what I am concerned about. It is such a personal preference thing.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



It has more to do with how the air flows in the atty to create a more flavourful vape than it has with the amount of airflow...if that makes sense.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Dubz (22/4/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (22/4/18)

Found a second review



Wow - this is unexpected. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## piffht (22/4/18)




----------



## Steyn777 (22/4/18)

My views exact


piffht said:


>



My view exactly "this guy"...bad way to start any review on anything. 2 reviews is just not enough to convince me all the research all the experiments all the...well everything was crap. But ja, as far as flavour composing RDAs goes this, hyped or not, has a price tag I am willing to pay and test for myself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (22/4/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (22/4/18)

Steyn777 said:


> My views exact
> 
> My view exactly "this guy"...bad way to start any review on anything. 2 reviews is just not enough to convince me all the research all the experiments all the...well everything was crap. But ja, as far as flavour composing RDAs goes this, hyped or not, has a price tag I am willing to pay and test for myself.


Just because it looks like science and some call it science does not mean it truly is science...

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (22/4/18)

Sorry not sorry... Oh the drama

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (22/4/18)

Dubz said:


> Sorry not sorry... Oh the drama



going to get the popcorn

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SouthernCelt (22/4/18)

Maybe we need to create a Vape Drama thread . The Jai Haze rda clone can go in there as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Tai (24/4/18)

@Steyn777, mate im sorry but I am also going to have to sit this one out. Apologies. Tai

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (24/4/18)

So Wayne says when looking at the Njord to him it was obvious that flavour would be lacking...this is a person that doesn't just chase flavour he made a career out of it. Guys it pains me more than you know but I'm throwing in the towel as well. 
For interest sake a would love to hear the opinions from guys like @Andre @KZOR @Rude Rudi @RichJB , when looking at this Rda is it as obvious as Wayne states to you as well?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KZOR (24/4/18)

Had my suspicions but after i watched three reviews i immediately cancelled my order. 
The three biggest issues i thought i would have with this RDA by inspecting photo's are the following :

1) Paint job looked skimpy 
2) Juice building up in the cotton column. 
3) Airflow entering the airflow holes is being SUCKED in and hence will follow the path of least resistance which means that they will be pulled up alongside the coils as the coils are so far away from the airflow holes. Less juice particles will be drawn up and hence less flavour. 

I really hope i am wrong about these points as i was also really looking forward to this release of his and as a sub of him, really like his tutorials. I will wait till one of my friends get it and test theirs and then decide on a possible purchase.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (24/4/18)

KZOR said:


> Had my suspicions but after i watched three reviews i immediately cancelled my order.
> The three biggest issues i thought i would have with this RDA by inspecting photo's are the following :
> 
> 1) Paint job looked skimpy
> ...


Thanks @KZOR, that actually makes a lot of sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/4/18)

This is such a pity, but the odds are just stacked against the Njord. Too many bigger names are shooting it down. I suppose we will not know very soon. 

@Steyn777 - thanks however for taking the initiative. 

So I'll then quietly step away from it as well. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (24/4/18)

I can't venture an opinion because I don't know the science and tbh I'm not really interested in it. The bottom line is that Morten claims his dripper is a leap forward in airflow design and every reviewer so far seems to think it's a leap back to the atties of five years ago. In this case, I'll happily go with the consensus view. 

Props to Morten though, he has created drama. You just know that will go down well. Now we need Jai to review the Njord, smash it with a hammer and scream abuse at the camera that his Hazers will pwn Morten's Nerd Army. That should keep us going on the drama front until Rip can find a new way to outrage the community and thereby boost his subscriber base.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## piffht (24/4/18)

This thread is definitely worth a read, including the comments. Have to agree with the general consensus; the guy doesn't stack up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## RichJB (24/4/18)

Morten apparently posted this in one of his videos:



> On a philosophical note, a scary thought has entered my mind lately: What if the community and reviewers do not like the flavor that perfect air flow makes?



Then they don't like it. Simple answer. Although perhaps a more accurate way of phrasing the question would be:



> What if the community and reviewers _can't taste_ the flavor that perfect air flow makes?



That is equally simple and can be answered by a question: if they can't taste the flavour, is it perfect airflow?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Daniel (24/4/18)

Drama generates views , plain and simple .... very soon everyone will be on the drama train like with TonyB and the VooPoo fiasco .....


----------



## Raindance (24/4/18)

What is wrong with Morten's 'science'?

Stationary air surrounding an atomizer being sucked into the air holes will flow differently than air being piped directly through them under pressure. Air has mass thus momentum and subject to inertia.
His experiments ignore the effect of hot vapour being ejected from coil surfaces.
No mention was made of scalability in terms of his large scale replications, probably not thought of.
A single experiment containing a single control specimen renders no signifficant result.
Unless all variables are accurately replicated, or at least recognised/accounted for in some form, results will not reflect a true representative result.

Just a few. Let me just also admit, the results of a flawed experiment may not be wrong in all cases, so one can not claim them to be wrong. One can however not claim them to be fact either.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Hakhan (24/4/18)

Raindance said:


> What is wrong with Morten's 'science'?
> 
> Stationary air surrounding an atomizer being sucked into the air holes will flow differently than air being piped directly through them under pressure. Air has mass thus momentum and subject to inertia.
> His experiments ignore the effect of hot vapour being ejected from coil surfaces.
> ...


I think you hit on the nail.
aerodynamics vs thermodynamics


----------



## Alex (24/4/18)

Restricted airflow and small chamber size really do affect the concentration of flavour in a positive way, for me at least. It seems like this RDA will produce huge clouds and little flavour, based on the characteristics of the design.


----------



## Anvil (24/4/18)

I'm going to potentially put my 2c foot in it here but hear me out. Disclaimer: This is a long one, you have been warned.

First, I want everyone to please know that this is purely my opinion, based on my own knowledge and experience. I am not bashing or shaming anyone, and I really don't want to make enemies, but I feel some potential flaws need to be pointed out in the testing methods used by this gent. I haven't watched all his videos, but this is what I personally feel about the ones that I have seen. My reference point is that I come from aviation (ex-commercial pilot and flight instructor, airflow quite important to us...) and I also spent a few years with friends and colleagues designing and building model aircraft. That included time with 3D airflow and turbulence modeling programs as well as real life experiments. I know it's not the same exact science as an RDA's airflow, but the principles remain the same.

One thing I learnt very early on is that it isn't easy to change the scale of a real-life experiment, either up or down. That was the first thing that came to mind when I saw his cardboard box atty "wind-tunnels". It seems to me that he does not accurately scale _the airflow_ in his experiments, just the atty. I don't know the exact science behind human inhalation, but to get an accurate airflow pattern inside a scaled up atty you would need to scale up the flow rate and volume of air and vapor being introduced. I did see on his Drop video that he used a vacuum cleaner for suction, and this is the most accurate airflow representation I saw, although I think it needs to be reminded that the vapor introduced in this experiment is not an indication of how the atty would vape, but rather it is representative of the airflow through the atty when it's not firing.

The same is true with his computer airflow models. They are more accurate to scale, but as far as I have seen they are shown mainly as an open system. In the top-down views his model attys appear to have no sides, and in a side-on view they have no top/bottom (there is some evidence of a bottom/sides in certain videos even though they're not visible, but they are placed so far away that the scale would be way off, again affecting overall airflow). If air comes in but misses the coil, it doesn't just disappear. Another big point here is that it appears in the computer model system that the air is being blown in from the intake holes rather than sucked in. This changes flow patterns, as air blown in creates high-pressure areas, with air gathering inside and trying to find a way out, whereas air sucked in creates low-pressure areas where air is pulled to various spots on it's way to the suction source. Again, there was the vacuum cleaner that I will consider as an exception.

The last major issue I have is when he models airflow he doesn't add into his computer models or box experiment a coil _that is producing vapor_. Vapor occupies more space than liquid. A kettle full of steam won't give you a kettle full of water. Because of this a coil that is busy atomising liquid will be producing an airflow all of its own because the produced vapor occupies more space than it did as a liquid. We have all seen it. Take the cap off your dripper and fire. The vapor doesn't just hang around, it radiates out, normally quite vigorously. This is also due to the heat the coil produces. Heating air causes it to expand outwards. In short, the area around a firing coil is an area of expanding air and vapor that wants to increase overall pressure in the atty and escape, so it naturally migrates to your lower-pressure area of suction making it's way back to your mouth.

Finally, in my opinion I think his drawn models on paper are actually quite good, but unfortunately they can't benefit from real-time airflow modeling, otherwise they would be a far more accurate reflection of airflow. I feel however that his experiments and models, while well thought out, are not well executed.

As I said, by no means do I claim to be some expert or scientist with regards to airflow. These are my opinions based on my experience and applied to vaping. I could be wrong, and I welcome people to correct me if I am.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Steyn777 (24/4/18)

Raindance said:


> What is wrong with Morten's 'science'?
> 
> Stationary air surrounding an atomizer being sucked into the air holes will flow differently than air being piped directly through them under pressure. Air has mass thus momentum and subject to inertia.
> His experiments ignore the effect of hot vapour being ejected from coil surfaces.
> ...


Uh uhm....couldn't have chimed in like 5 days ago and mention something before I got my hopes up???

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (24/4/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Uh uhm....couldn't have chimed in like 5 days ago and mention something before I got my hopes up???


Sorry @Steyn777, i really wanted to and it took quite a bit of self control to keep quiet. I just felt that were I to contradict a person you and many others quite clearly admire I stood little chance of being taken seriously. Actually i would have looked like a box.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (24/4/18)

Anvil said:


> I'm going to potentially put my 2c foot in it here but hear me out. Disclaimer: This is a long one, you have been warned.
> 
> First, I want everyone to please know that this is purely my opinion, based on my own knowledge and experience. I am not bashing or shaming anyone, and I really don't want to make enemies, but I feel some potential flaws need to be pointed out in the testing methods used by this gent. I haven't watched all his videos, but this is what I personally feel about the ones that I have seen. My reference point is that I come from aviation (ex-commercial pilot and flight instructor, airflow quite important to us...) and I also spent a few years with friends and colleagues designing and building model aircraft. That included time with 3D airflow and turbulence modeling programs as well as real life experiments. I know it's not the same exact science as an RDA's airflow, but the principles remain the same.
> 
> ...


You are an ex commercial pilot and flight instructor...and quite noticeably very humble good sir. Thanks for the detailed write up. This is how you give feedback and certain reviewers could learn a thing or two from this way of approaching things.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (24/4/18)

Raindance said:


> Sorry @Steyn777, i really wanted to and it took quite a bit of self control to keep quiet. I just felt that were I to contradict a person you and many others quite clearly admire I stood little chance of being taken seriously. Actually i would have looked like a box.
> 
> Regards


I am also a huge fan of fire...by all means stop me when I feel like hugging it!!! Knowledge is something I chase more than flavour, so please never be afraid of sharing it. Thanks for the post @Raindance it's well received.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (24/4/18)

Anvil said:


> I'm going to potentially put my 2c foot in it here but hear me out. Disclaimer: This is a long one, you have been warned.
> 
> First, I want everyone to please know that this is purely my opinion, based on my own knowledge and experience. I am not bashing or shaming anyone, and I really don't want to make enemies, but I feel some potential flaws need to be pointed out in the testing methods used by this gent. I haven't watched all his videos, but this is what I personally feel about the ones that I have seen. My reference point is that I come from aviation (ex-commercial pilot and flight instructor, airflow quite important to us...) and I also spent a few years with friends and colleagues designing and building model aircraft. That included time with 3D airflow and turbulence modeling programs as well as real life experiments. I know it's not the same exact science as an RDA's airflow, but the principles remain the same.
> 
> ...



Epic post @Anvil 
Thanks for that, I learnt a lot
Loved reading it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jaco.vosloo (24/4/18)

KZOR said:


> Had my suspicions but after i watched three reviews i immediately cancelled my order.
> The three biggest issues i thought i would have with this RDA by inspecting photo's are the following :
> 
> 1) Paint job looked skimpy
> ...


From the experiments shown in the video i DID find it strange that he did not seem to test airflow vertically, only on the same plane as the airholes. I might have missed it and he might not have shown other tests. Still in retrospect it might explain issues mentioned above.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GerritVisagie (24/4/18)

RichJB said:


> I can't venture an opinion because I don't know the science and tbh I'm not really interested in it. The bottom line is that Morten claims his dripper is a leap forward in airflow design and every reviewer so far seems to think it's a leap back to the atties of five years ago. In this case, I'll happily go with the consensus view.
> 
> Props to Morten though, he has created drama. You just know that will go down well. Now we need Jai to review the Njord, smash it with a hammer and scream abuse at the camera that his Hazers will pwn Morten's Nerd Army. That should keep us going on the drama front until Rip can find a new way to outrage the community and thereby boost his subscriber base.



Post of the year!
Thanx Rich, had a lekker giggle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/18)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (25/4/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SinnerG (25/4/18)

Dubz said:


>




This one popped up on my Youtube notifications this morning on my phone. My first reaction was just to leave it until I get home this evening and can make some popcorn. It's always fun to watch this guy's fuse run out.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Dubz (25/4/18)

SinnerG said:


> This one popped up on my Youtube notifications this morning on my phone. My first reaction was just to leave it until I get home this evening and can make some popcorn. It's always fun to watch this guy's fuse run out.


Indeed. He is quite a weird chap - borderline psychotic .


----------



## Mr. B (25/4/18)

Dubz said:


> Indeed. He is quite a weird chap - borderline psychotic .


Watch the review... it's meek and mild. 

He is known for his over the top antics where he destroys products because of how crappy they are but for this rda; he tones it down a lot and blames the company, not Morten, for the rda's shortcomings... all because he and Morten are friends. 

He even said that if it wasn't Morten's product he would destroy it which shows how biased he is.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## SinnerG (25/4/18)

Just watched it.
Jai has often said he has his biases.
Found the bit towards the end regarding "air blades" interesting. That sounds like a hack in the making to undo something.

Does anyone else have the urge to buy this thing no matter the current review state? Just to experience it.




PS: I want that Berserker mod.


----------



## Mr. B (26/4/18)

SinnerG said:


> Just watched it.
> Jai has often said he has his biases.
> Found the bit towards the end regarding "air blades" interesting. That sounds like a hack in the making to undo something.
> 
> ...


I agree with the bit on the air blades. They are just doing damage control and scrambling around to salvage something out of this rda. 

Honestly though I am not that keen on it given the polarizing reviews

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SinnerG (26/4/18)

I'll wait for a store to get one. If it gets released I bet just about every shop that gets it is going to crack one open for a test.


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/5/18)

DHL delivered mine on Sunday!  I guess they were getting enough flack on the Njord with all the drama and the delays... the delay allowed them to put an ultem goodie to reduce the chamber and direct the airflow some more. I put in a 3mm Alien which came in at 0.23Ω and I fired it at 40 watts. The twist in the coil legs is a bit annoying and wicking is a bit of a pain with the vertical coil... I tested a new juice from @MarkDBN aka Hazeworks because Red Pill doesn't like 40 watts and drippers (for me anyway)... According to the bottle, Purpz is a purple grape slushie with a fruity undertone and it most certainly that! I had already tongue tested the juice before putting it into an atty... if the juice doesn't pass the tongue test it never makes it into an atty! I'm not a big fan of grape but it's a really nice juice... I will test it in a Dvarw sometime...

OK back to the Njord... is there flavour? Yes, there is... despite the vertical coil and slight hassle to build and wick it it is a lot better than I expected... maybe the ultem goodie has made a difference... let me remove it and check... yes it makes a BIG difference! OK I can see what all the drama was about... flavour is VERY muted without the ultem thingy!

Bottom line is it's nothing special but it works... will I use it? Probably not... will send it down to @KZOR for a test drive. Maybe he can get more from it than I can.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/5/18)

It's settling in a bit now and it's actually not bad will try it with some juices I'm more familiar with... but the Purpz is pretty lekker in the Njord!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/5/18)

I really like the airflow on the Njord! Smooth and quiet!


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/5/18)

I wanted to dislike this RDA but it's actually way better than I anticipated! And I expected to put it away after the test and I'm dripping and using it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## haruspex (29/5/18)

@Rob Fisher can you please share a pic of the "ultem goodie"?


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/5/18)

haruspex said:


> @Rob Fisher can you please share a pic of the "ultem goodie"?



Sure @haruspex!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (29/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure @haruspex!
> View attachment 133498
> View attachment 133499


But that's basically a completely new design for almost the entire RDA, lol.
Imagine Morten going "nooo guys it works perfectly fine. but we made this here redesigned one just in case. Not that there's anything wrong with the first design. No no. We didn't say that.".

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Huffapuff (29/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> But that's basically a completely new design for almost the entire RDA, lol.
> Imagine Morten going "nooo guys it works perfectly fine. but we made this here redesigned one just in case. Not that there's anything wrong with the first design. No no. We didn't say that.".


Nah, it's ok - the first one was just the "prototype"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (29/5/18)

@Steyn777


----------



## Steyn777 (29/5/18)

vicTor said:


> @Steyn777


Saw it, still digesting it...waiting for the testing and review by @KZOR as well, because so far I am just kicking myself.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aktorsyl (29/5/18)

Huffapuff said:


> Nah, it's ok - the first one was just the "prototype"


"The BMW 7-series is completely fine and works great. You just have to put a Mercedes E-series engine, dashboard, electronics and exhaust in it, but after that it's fantastic yo"

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Raindance (29/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> "The BMW 7-series is completely fine and works great. You just have to put a Mercedes E-series engine, dashboard, electronics and exhaust in it, but after that it's fantastic yo"


Sacrilege! Lol.

Regards


----------



## Hakhan (29/5/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> I wanted to dislike this RDA but it's actually way better than I anticipated! And I expected to put it away after the test and I'm dripping and using it!


kzor waiting patiently.....


----------



## aktorsyl (30/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Sacrilege! Lol.
> 
> Regards


Haha, fine - replace "BMW 7-series" with something like "This wheel goes super-fast. Just attach a car to it."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> But that's basically a completely new design for almost the entire RDA, lol.



My thoughts exactly - very very different - complete different airflow 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Saw it, still digesting it...waiting for the testing and review by @KZOR as well, because so far I am just kicking myself.



Don't mate - this is not what you were initially after - this is a whole new RDA. Besides, did you hear anyone say " This is a keeper"?


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (30/5/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Don't mate - this is not what you were initially after - this is a whole new RDA. Besides, did you hear anyone say " This is a keeper"?
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Very true @RenaldoRheeder , actually made me feel much better about the situation. Appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (10/6/18)

vicTor said:


> @Steyn777




@KZOR tried his best to get flavour (flavour as advertised) out of this thing, actually even improved the concept and still a fail. Should thank the 1st reviewer that made most withdraw from the GB and I'm sitting here wondering if Grim Green is that good an actor or how much did old Morten promise him?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/6/18)

Hear thee, hear thee. The @KZOR has spoken 

Thanks Louis, now we can leave all the confusion behind us and put this atty to rest. All the guilt feelings should now be gone @Steyn777 








Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (10/6/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Hear thee, hear thee. The @KZOR has spoken
> 
> Thanks Louis, now we can leave all the confusion behind us and put this atty to rest. All the guilt feelings should now be gone @Steyn777
> 
> ...


It has been replaced with this vengeful feeling towards Morten!!


----------



## KZOR (10/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> tried his best to get flavour (flavour as advertised) out of this thing


I did try hard ...... even after the video i tried a staggered build ar 3.5 mm diameter but to no avail. The inner design is just not up too scratch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/6/18)

Steyn777 said:


> It has been replaced with this vengeful feeling towards Morten!!



Don't - this was a great learning experience - we should thank him in the interest of science - wrong science, but science never the less 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HapticSimian (10/6/18)

KZOR said:


> I did try hard ...... even after the video i tried a staggered build ar 3.5 mm diameter but to no avail. The inner design is just not up too scratch.


Looked to me like it scratched quite easily...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

